# Trek 6.9SSL or 6.5SSL



## deputycag (Mar 5, 2006)

Has anyone got there new bikes if you ordered it? I have one on order and it seems to be taking months to get just a frame.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I ordered my Madone 6.5 ssl a little over a month and a half ago and recieved it a few days later. I wonder if they are putting a priority on sales of complete bikes over frame only sales. When I ordered mine they had 8 bikes in my size avaliable. Good luck, you will find the wait well worth it.


----------



## deputycag (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow that is quick. They are probably putting priority on bikes vs frames cause I ordered my SSL6.9 frame back in Nov 2006. Hopefully I get my frame soon.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

DC: hate to bring it to you but some people have to wait up to 6 months. sorry to bring the sad news but that's what happened when you don't the whole bike.

TC: how's your madone?? i bet it kicks some asses. heheh

enjoy and ride strong- my motto.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

My Project One SSL 5.9 took about 6 weeks. But that's P1 and I got a whole bike. Good luck with the wait but dude, it's worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

A friend of mine ordered a Madone 6.9 about 2 months before I ordered my 6.5 and it came a few days after I recieved my bike. The LBS said for some reason the 6.9 complete bike was on backorder but the 6.5 was not even though it is the same frame. I wonder if maybe it was a problem with availability of either the carbon seat or race xxx lite wheelset holding them up because everything else is the same. I believe Trek is putting priority on sales of complete bikes now over framesets. 

zken, to answer your question, I at least several times a day at work find myself having mental flashes as to how damn good my bike feels under me while riding it. Everytime I imagine its smooth responsive ride with my hands resting on the bars I get excited about my next ride. I have even lowered my cold weather temp threshold for riding several degrees because I am addicted to the ride of this bike. Sorry if this post is a little explicit for some folks, I cant help it. LOL


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

tellico climber said:


> I at least several times a day at work find myself having mental flashes as to how damn good my bike feels under me while riding it. Everytime I imagine its smooth responsive ride with my hands resting on the bars I get excited about my next ride. I have even lowered my cold weather temp threshold for riding several degrees because I am addicted to the ride of this bike. Sorry if this post is a little explicit for some folks, I cant help it. LOL


Well, the bike's an AWESOME ride, how can you NOT have flashes about it?   

I get it when I look at my bike but not otherwise.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

TC: i understand your " passion " completely b/c i'm the same as you. i might even pass you in term of day dreaming for bike riding. next tuesday i finally going to ride my 404 tubular ( brought and PIF yesterday and it'll take 3 days for " stretching " and gluing the tires " woho!! i might go " easy " on the first day--60 miles of flat. today i even sold my bontrager race lite for 100 bucks, which are POS-piece of sh...heheh tick tick tick...

may be after summer i might build up another bike featuring madone 6.9 frame but with campy instead of shimano. haven't decided the wheels. part of me wanting campy Boras but it'll cost me close to $ 9k. ouch!!


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

*Trek madone 6.5 SSL 54cm*

I bought mine yesterday. I was able to get the bike at cost through my club/team.
They said it would be here sometime next week that there were 3 in the warehouse.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

outdoors-maniac said:


> I bought mine yesterday. I was able to get the bike at cost through my club/team.
> They said it would be here sometime next week that there were 3 in the warehouse.


Congratulations, you will not be disappointed. Out of saddle climbing and sprinting qualities are fabulous


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

outdoors-maniac said:


> I bought mine yesterday. I was able to get the bike at cost through my club/team.
> They said it would be here sometime next week that there were 3 in the warehouse.


Oh yeah, did you get the yellow or the black pearl carbon? I got the black pearl carbon. I had to change the saddle to the black version because after a few rides the white saddle turned black/gray on the sides and looked terrible. They replaced it under warranty with the equivelant black saddle.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

tellico climber said:


> Oh yeah, did you get the yellow or the black pearl carbon? I got the black pearl carbon. I had to change the saddle to the black version because after a few rides the white saddle turned black/gray on the sides and looked terrible. They replaced it under warranty with the equivelant black saddle.


I got the black pearl carbon... yeah the white seat looks like its going to look great, but I bet it will turn nasty after a few rides. I am switching from campy veloce to the dura ace so it will take some getting used to...

Tell me how do you like the wheel set that comes with the bike? I am using mavic SSC SL right now and I'm just curious as to how the race x lite will compare, or should I prepare to change out my hub on my mavics from campy to shimano? Also I wil probably have to switch out the handle bars to a large size, so I'm debating on rather to stick with the same ones or go with different ones.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

6.5 or 6.9?? i would buy 6.5 and with 2 k left i could get Boras and i bet it'll kick 6.9's ass so badly Armstrong won't recognize it. hahah


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Z ken....please leave.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i'm just having fun. no harsh feeling!!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## deputycag (Mar 5, 2006)

Ok I finally got my bike. Switched to 6.5SSL since I was able to get it quickly. My LBS did a great job at buidling my bike. Here are some pics of my new machine.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

*WoW*



deputycag said:


> Ok I finally got my bike. Switched to 6.5SSL since I was able to get it quickly. My LBS did a great job at building my bike. Here are some pics of my new machine.


Very very nice... I can't wait till I get mine next week. I'm still trying to figure out what to do about the seat post I don't think I'm going to keep my X lite either. I'm interested in those wheels I've also been looking at some Zipp 404s 

Just out of curiosity what seat are you running? thats not the seat that comes with it is it?

Also I love the cable housing... I take it those didn't come with the bike either.. I'm just trying to figure out what I'm going to do when I get mine in the shop ready to build up.

Bike looks unreal, I can't believe I'm going to have one directly under my ass in about one week climbing up the foothills parkway.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

deputycag said:


> Ok I finally got my bike. Switched to 6.5SSL since I was able to get it quickly. My LBS did a great job at buidling my bike. Here are some pics of my new machine.


Oh yeah two more things what did that King head set run you and which bont. cages did you go with x or xxx?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

SON OF A!!!!!

SWWWWWEEEEEETTTTTTTT mother of..... Awesome bike!!!

Love those wheels and an SRMMM>?????!?!!????! HOLY CRAPPPPPPPP
I'm sooooooooooooo jealous.. Not envious... Jealous... :mad2: :mad2: I hate my life.....


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

deputycag said:


> Ok I finally got my bike. Switched to 6.5SSL since I was able to get it quickly. My LBS did a great job at buidling my bike. Here are some pics of my new machine.


yeah deputy I just ordered a Chris King headset for mine... what the hell  I want mine to be decked.... although I believe I will go with the zipp 404 tubular later this month instead of the bonties


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

outdoors-maniac said:


> I got the black pearl carbon... yeah the white seat looks like its going to look great, but I bet it will turn nasty after a few rides. I am switching from campy veloce to the dura ace so it will take some getting used to...
> 
> Tell me how do you like the wheel set that comes with the bike? I am using mavic SSC SL right now and I'm just curious as to how the race x lite will compare, or should I prepare to change out my hub on my mavics from campy to shimano? Also I wil probably have to switch out the handle bars to a large size, so I'm debating on rather to stick with the same ones or go with different ones.


A lot of people give the Bontrager x lites a hard time but I think they are good wheels, fairly light and durable. I now have 2000 miles on them and no problems even though I do ride some roads with less than perfect pavement often. I am 6'3" and weigh 174 lbs and they are perfectly true. The only small issue I have is that when I am out of the saddle and climbing with a lot of power I have to open up the brakes to keep them from rubbing the rims due to flex.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

are those clinchers or tubies?


weight? im guessing around 18lbs


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> are those clinchers or tubies?
> 
> 
> weight? im guessing around 18lbs



I would guess lighter than that because my stock 62cm Madone 6.5ssl came in at 15.29lbs without pedals. My friends 58cm 6.9ssl came in under 15 lbs


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> are those clinchers or tubies?
> 
> 
> weight? im guessing around 18lbs


If my new 54cm madone 6.5ssl ends up weighing out at 18 I will honest to god **** a cinder block.... haha I have a Bianchi san mateo alum/carbon that I have speced out to weigh in right at 18... this had better weigh under 16, which I'm sure it will.

I'm still debating on rather to keep the race X lites as my primary wheel or if I need to sell them NEW never ridden on and get some Mavic ES wheels. 5 gram difference in weight, but I've ridden the Mavic SSC SLs for over 2000 miles and never had to true them. I just don't feel like getting in a truing battle with my wheels its a huge pain in the ass, because I don't own a truing stand.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

outdoors-maniac said:


> If my new 54cm madone 6.5ssl ends up weighing out at 18 I will honest to god **** a cinder block.... haha I have a Bianchi san mateo alum/carbon that I have speced out to weigh in right at 18... this had better weigh under 16, which I'm sure it will.
> 
> I'm still debating on rather to keep the race X lites as my primary wheel or if I need to sell them NEW never ridden on and get some Mavic ES wheels. 5 gram difference in weight, but I've ridden the Mavic SSC SLs for over 2000 miles and never had to true them. I just don't feel like getting in a truing battle with my wheels its a huge pain in the ass, because I don't own a truing stand.



My previous 5200 had race lite wheels on them and up until about 14,000 miles when the spokes on the rear wheel drive side pulled out of the rim they only had to be slightly trued twice, very durable. I have about 2,000 miles on the race x lites on my new bike and they are as perfect as the day I got the bike. My experience is that Bontrager wheels have good durability although as with anything else I am sure there is an occasional lemon out there. Hope this helps.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

My madone weighed in 17-18lbs

an srm / deep dish wheels wtc add weight and bontrager stuff as much as I like it are not the lightest, my bike is a 52cm. SRM amature is only 82grams heavier than Pro


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

DC: i belive your bike will go faster than 95% of other biks. faster then mine?? could be ( lol ) enjoy your ride and do please report the rides. by the way how much cash you end up spending?? mine was just under $ 5k ( midnight blue 5.2 SL, 404, full D/A 10, chris king HS ( red, to match red 404 ) now need to buy a new helmet to match my ride ( currently owning black/yellow Giro Atmos, '05 )

carbon: nice ride, bro.


----------



## Fast Old Gy (Feb 28, 2007)

*Great Wheels*



z ken said:


> DC: i belive your bike will go faster than 95% of other biks. faster then mine?? could be ( lol ) enjoy your ride and do please report the rides. by the way how much cash you end up spending?? mine was just under $ 5k ( midnight blue 5.2 SL, 404, full D/A 10, chris king HS ( red, to match red 404 ) now need to buy a new helmet to match my ride ( currently owning black/yellow Giro Atmos, '05 )
> 
> carbon: nice ride, bro.


New Gy on the block with a 6.5 sitting in by basement ready to be ridden when the 10 feet of snow leaves??? I weighed my 6.5 at 15.5lbs assembled without pedals. Tried to order a Bontrager xxx carbon seat and areo bottle cages, but both were unavailbe, so I will use the white seat for a while and I put on a set of Stainless steel bottle cages because they don't mark water bottles. Also I had a set of Bontrager :aureola: X lites on my last Trek, I used these wheels for 2 years with one of the uses being during Cycle Cross season. (Jumping curbs, hitting tree roots, etc). Did not put them out of true. I put over 10,000 k on them and they were used when I got them. They still run true and fast. My weight is 165 lbs.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

by the way, the SSL is about 35 - 40 grams lighter than the SL. I think when you put your pedals and cages on you'll find it weighs in at 16+

sweet bike though!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I have seen published from several sources that a 56cm Madone 6.9 SSL stock weighs under 15 lbs. My 6.5ssl 60cm weighs under 16 pounds with speedplay pedals weighed on a calibrated bike shop scale.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> by the way, the SSL is about 35 - 40 grams lighter than the SL.


your complete bikes or what? my 2007 ssl frame in 58cm weighs 940g. i don't believe that any sl frame (same size) will come close to that (note: a friend's 2005 madone sl frame in 58cm weighs 1128g = 188g more. that's not even close to 35-40g which you've mentioned...).


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

according to a bike shop owner I know who is a gold medalist and LA's former Tour mechanic, the SSL is 2 ounces or 40 grams lighter in the 2006 SSL vs SL

I can't speak of the 6.9 because no1 has one yet that I know of, bike shop or customer other than you two jokers =)

Talking framsets here

tellico, published weights mean little

Regardless, who cares, they are the best bikes Trek has yet to offer - tellico what is the weight of your bike with SRM and Aeolus wheels?


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> according to a bike shop owner I know who is a gold medalist and LA's former Tour mechanic, the SSL is 2 ounces or 40 grams lighter in the 2006 SSL vs SL
> 
> I can't speak of the 6.9 because no1 has one yet that I know of, bike shop or customer other than you two jokers =)


i got confused here, sorry! i thought you were talking about the 2007 ssl 6.9. in reality, you were talking about 2006 ssl vs. sl. now i got it! sorry, sometimes i need a little extra time... :blush2:


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

No apologies required Daddy yo yo!

I enjoy your posts and the fact you so passionately disagreed =)


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

this 6.9 SSL is claimed 15 lbs FLAT 

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=27803

So I'm sure with Aeolus wheels, SRM, etc the previous one will be closing in on 16 - 17 lbs


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> according to a bike shop owner I know who is a gold medalist and LA's former Tour mechanic, the SSL is 2 ounces or 40 grams lighter in the 2006 SSL vs SL
> 
> I can't speak of the 6.9 because no1 has one yet that I know of, bike shop or customer other than you two jokers =)
> 
> ...


So..... my 5.9SSL (06) is just 2 ounces heavier than the 07 SSL 6.9 (frame wise) ?? COOL!!! 

But the new SSL is also stiffer too but hey, I'm happy with mine. More than happy actually.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

CARBON110 said:


> I enjoy your posts and the fact you so passionately disagreed =)


hahaha. i know, i should watch my temper. 


uzziefly said:


> So..... my 5.9SSL (06) is *just *2 ounces heavier than the 07 SSL 6.9 (frame wise) ?


no. it is 2 unbearable ounces heavier.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Uzzie, your SSL is 2 ounces lighter than a 2006 SL

not sure what the diff is in grams between '06 SSL and 07 SSL

Daddy this question is for you and Whiskey

Since I know you surf WW 

I am considering these options:

Trek SL or SSL 2005 - 2006

Benefits: cheap, dirt cheap on ebay, full bike for 2500$ or framset for 1200$, light, its a Trek

Scott Addict framset - 

Benefits, light, stiff, eveything, but has a carbon front derailler hanger which scares me

Both bikes will be equipped with sram and custom sompoents unless I get a whole Trek.

At the end of this year, I am quitting my job and I doubt I will make this kind of money for another 6-10 years

So this is my last chance to buy a really nice bike but I also have to live off my savings for the next 2 years while I finish my grad degree - maybe I shoud just get a Kona cross bike for like 800 bucks or an early 2002-04 oclv idk what to do, a nice bike without racing seems so unnecesarry since I have no plans to race again buth ave not lost my attraction .....


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

well, good question. i think, if i was you, i'd go for a 2005 or 2006 sl. it's a bit cheaper than the ssl, and it makes a fantastic bike. a friend of mine bought a 2005 5.9 sl frameset and built it up with 9sp dura ace (not the current 10sp one), classically spoked wheels and ritchey stem and post. that bike was a damn good deal.

i wouldn't go for the ssl as your savings are limited. you can still buy an expensive bike after graduating. and what's an expensive bike good for if you can't ride it anyway cause you lack the time to do so?! a cheap kona or similar wouldn't make you happy if you're a freak like me.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

good points. It's not that I can't afford it, I can, it's jsut that I also have to love off mysavings for 2 years and dropping 3-5K seems stupid as Money Man always says - but things that hold value not lose value - but i still want the Scott or SL. Think maybe i'll wait until the end of the year and get something really nice for cheap


----------



## Fast Old Gy (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes. 15.5lbs was the whole bike's weight. Thanks for the info on your frame, I didn't have a chance yet to weigh my bare frame, Mine is a 54cm. I am still trying to order the Bontrager xxx carbon seat from Trek. I have on order the latest Dura-pedals which will bring the bike in around the 16 lb mark. The snow up here is melting so I should have a chance to take my new SSL 6.5 out for it's maden Voyage soon. Can't wait to feel the ride and Handling.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

Got my 54cm Madone 6.5 SSL today. I've ridden only about 20 miles on it. It got dark pretty fast after my fit, but I love it.

I'll post some PICS later. I got it all ready except for my Chris King headset its not arrived in the mail yet =D


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

Well the photo upload thingy is not working right maybe its temp. broken. If not I will have to upload my files to another site and post a link. I'll check it out again tomorrow got a race tomorrow morning. Havin one more beer and then hittin the hay =D


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

use photo bucket to upload pics


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Carbon110.....clear your private messages....


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

All clear Captain!


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

Here is my new bike minus my Chris King Headset. I also have changed out the bontrager race x lite pro seat. I didn't like it so im testing out a san marco asp right now.

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/outdoors-maniac/CIMG0354.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/outdoors-maniac/CIMG0353.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/outdoors-maniac/CIMG0352.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/outdoors-maniac/CIMG0351.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/outdoors-maniac/CIMG0350.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

OM: sweet looking ride, bro. [ applaud/cheer ] are you going to lower your stem/handle bar?? all you need now is carbon tubular wheelset. of course i'm NOT going to suggest any thought since you already know which wheelset you want/like. GL and enjoy the ZOOM ZOOM experince. heheh by the way is that campy rear derailuer??


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

z ken said:


> sweet looking ride, bro. (...) all you need now is carbon tubular wheelset.


why would he *need *a carbon tubular wheelset??? none of us really needs a carbon wheelset, we're no pros, my friend. maybe we *want *an ultralight carbon fibre wheelset, but let's face it, we don't *need *it. i find the bike very nice the way it is, without carbon fibre wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

Daddy yo yo said:


> why would he *need *a carbon tubular wheelset??? none of us really needs a carbon wheelset, we're no pros, my friend. maybe we *want *an ultralight carbon fibre wheelset, but let's face it, we don't *need *it. i find the bike very nice the way it is, without carbon fibre wheels! :thumbsup:


Thanks guys!

I would like to have a set of zipp 404 tubulars, but I certainly do not need the set because I am by no means a pro.

I've always wanted a set just been waiting till I had a nice ass ride before I got one.

Z ken: I do plan on lowering my stem/handle bar what I have it set to right now is still such a drastic change from what I previous had on my old bike, and I just didn't want to do to much all at once =D


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Jojo was a man who thought he was a loner
But he knew it wouldn't last.
Jojo left his home in tucson, arizona
For some california grass.
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged
Get back, get back.
Get back to where you once belonged.
Get back jojo. go home
Get back, get back.
Back to where you once belonged


sweet rig Maniac


----------



## Fast Old Gy (Feb 28, 2007)

Heads Up!! Review on the Nadibe SSL 6.5 on Cyclingnews.com


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

OM: don't worry. take your time. we're still young. yup we're not pro but part of us want to be " like " pros or pretending to like one anyway. may be that's just me. i would dress up in yellow jersey, Lance shoes, Madone, Giro Atmos yellow/black helmet. too bad i don't like Lance glasses or Aeolus. as a bonus, i even cut my hair like lance, seriously. heheh


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Weight guess...*

Even with the SRM, I'm guessing the weight at around 15.7 lbs. Very nice set-up! Let us know the ride report. I'm curious as to how the 5.0's ride. Please let us know. I'm between the Aeolus and 404's (tubular versions). Again, beautiful rig:thumbsup:


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

sometimes ken i wish I could take away your posting privileges


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

hey i'll take that as compliment. hahah c'mon i'm having funs here in the RBR. would this site be the same without me?? hahah a joke aside i still prefer Zipp or aeolus, just personal thing. as i've mention many zillion times, as long as you ride bikes, you'll get my respect even a $ 60 Wal-Mart bike, which i'm proudly own. heheh


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

My bike is with a Lance 7 time Project One paint job. I wear Discovery gear. But I like it and it doesn't matter what people say. Oh, nike shoes and Atmos helmet too but like I said, so what? Sometimes I wear my maillot jaune too. 

One ride (sorta group ride) the guy said ''yellow jersey must be able to pull". So, just to take a swipe, I dropped his butt I think. He probably really thought I won the jersey since I pushed the pace. 

Never got a smartass comment again since. Anyway, that was the first time I got it. Although the guy was joking I think, I just wanted to prove that I could ride and am not a wannabe who has a great bike and decks out in style but cant ride for nuts and pants at 18mph. 

On a side note, I don't bother with what others wanna wear since it's their choice. If it makes them feel good, then good. But if they think that just coz they have cool gear/bikes and they're gonna be fast because of that, well, just don't say it when they ride with me or I'll make sure they are fast either burning their legs and lungs hanging on and then looking at them and going even harder or just drop them and say ''guess the bike didnt work today eh?"

nuff said. 

carbon, i kinda agree RBR wouldn't be the same w/ z ken  Z ken, post more often I guess. But, enough with the Zipps are great or whatever the like already dude!!! Like, seriously! 
Ride safe all


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

you two should seriously consider dating - think about how much you have in common!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Has anyone else here purchased the new discovery jersey? I just bought mine last week. I like the black. I have not yet noticed it feeling hot but the temp has only reached about 76 so far while riding in it. I figure that a professional cycling team would not wear it during a July grand tour if it were a factor. I am sure that some people might think, "hey look at the disco boy in his jersey" in sarcasm but I dont give a crap because I like the Discovery team and like wearing the jersey.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

uzziefly" chill, bro. relax. who say i'm going to beat you in a race. like i said before i'm more of look than performance. not every Lamborghini drivers like to drive 150 MPH ( you can't anyway by law ) some like to cruise around town, showing off their bling bikes. yes even some lesser known road bike beat me but who care since most people will be staring at me. that my brother is better than winning TDF, err may be better than a stage win instead. though i like your intensity and passion for bike ( me too without the skills ) heheh

Uzziefly: are you a racer?? i mean like having a car following you, paid for your bike/tires/equipments and other fees. b/c you sure " sound " like one.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> you two should seriously consider dating - think about how much you have in common!



Get stabbed :mad2: Or blow a tire. Or drop a chain. Or blow a tire, drop a chain and bonk and not have money to take a cab. :thumbsup: 

jurk


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

tellico climber said:


> Has anyone else here purchased the new discovery jersey? I just bought mine last week. I like the black. I have not yet noticed it feeling hot but the temp has only reached about 76 so far while riding in it. I figure that a professional cycling team would not wear it during a July grand tour if it were a factor. I am sure that some people might think,* "hey look at the disco boy in his jersey" in sarcasm but I dont give a crap because I like the Discovery team and like wearing the jersey.*


*
*

That's the sentiment I adopt when i wear my Disco kit or my maillot jaune. It feels even better when you overtake a car at 35mph  on a flat..


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ken, i wasn't directing my post at you at all.  It was just a general thing I posted regarding some people out there who mock us Pro tour team fans who wear their team kit or swear by them even. And such.

Yeah I race, cat2. But track and field is my main sport and riding will always come after that for me. Although I love both a lot. The feeling is similar but different in ways as well. 27mph on a flat with strong headwinds somehow feels like crap but also feels awesome knowing you're burning your legs and suffering yet still riding at that pace. 

But one thing i HATE about riding - stupid drivers. Just yesterday an idiot female driver saw I was riding and still decided to come out and turn, only to stop in the middle of the frikin road and alow me to go past her effing car in the front. I just looked into the car and her kid (well not that young) was looking back. Almost gave the finger but I decided she wasn't even worth it. Biatch. 


Ok I gotta study.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

uzziefly: no sweat here, just chilling. heheh you won't find a bigger clown than yours truely ZKen. 27 MPH in to headwind?? man, i can't beat that.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

well I didnt ride at 27mph for a looong time though of course given the conditions. I was spent after a while. 

Dammit I can't ride today. Have to study and well I think I could use an off day since I trained 7 days last week (track and on the bike too).

So ken, what bike do you ride? Picture?


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

i ride 06 Madone 5.2 SL ( midnight blue ) instead of stocked ultegra triple, i've full D/A 10, Zipp 404 tubulars, SLR saddle, M2 racer ti orb II pedal ( 98 gms. for both pedals ) even i'm a high-tech geek ( for bike anyway ) i don't use camera or camcorder. i gues you've to take my words for it. heheh may be i'll let my friend do the pitchure posting here in the near future.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

*Upgraded headset and handle bars*

I've added a chris king headset and the bontrager race xxx lite variable radius handle bars... I hope I like them I've not gotten a chance to ride them yet.

It will be a pretty big change considering I've been riding a wing bar for about a year and a half.

Still debating on zipp 404 or cane creek Aros 58.

I hope to have one of the two by the end of next week.

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/outdoors-maniac/CIMG0409.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/outdoors-maniac/CIMG0407.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

OM; nice upgrade ( cheer/applaud ) and me too as i just order Endudo ceramic bearing from Competitive cyclist for my precious 404 at $ 158 ( after ground shipping ) hopfully i'll go a tad faster, well it's not like i'm riding slowly anyway. heheh we all can use that " extra " speed. aren't we?? might as well spend that extra cash since i already spent close to $ 2k for wheels/tires and almost $ 5k for the whole madone/404. O.M; i would still personally highly recommended 404 but it's your call and please let us know what's your final decision is. regardless you'll get my respect afterall you're the same as me-bike fanatic. hahah may be later i might add ceramic D/A BB and pulley ( $ 350 )

O.M: i think you'll really like Chris King HS, hands down!! just personal thought: i think you should go with silver HS to match your silver/carbon SSL.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

upate: just got ceramic bearing for my 404 and " test rode " for about 15 miles. i know some of you claimed there's " no significant " gain but i got to disagree ( what shocker!! hahah ) i actully gained 3 minutes. may be i was real excited about ceramic or just my imagination. b/c i ride that same route for past 3 year and usually took me about 45 minutes and change today i clocked in 42 minutes and change. i was real thrill. of course i'm not a pro or planning to but it always nice to know i can " buy " speed.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

it could be tailwind as well. plus the fact you're excited. Sure it helps but 3 minutes just for that seems a lot. Or not. Depends. 

You could also have become stronger. Best bet you have is to measure wattage with ceramic and W/O ceramic bearings. that's the best bet to see how much of a difference it makes. 

Even Zipp's website says it saves what, 1 plus watts? I forgot.


----------



## outdoors-maniac (Nov 15, 2005)

z ken said:


> upate: just got ceramic bearing for my 404 and " test rode " for about 15 miles. i know some of you claimed there's " no significant " gain but i got to disagree ( what shocker!! hahah ) i actully gained 3 minutes. may be i was real excited about ceramic or just my imagination. b/c i ride that same route for past 3 year and usually took me about 45 minutes and change today i clocked in 42 minutes and change. i was real thrill. of course i'm not a pro or planning to but it always nice to know i can " buy " speed.


Z ken,
I have just ordered a nice hardly used set of 2004 zipp 404's I'm looking forward to receiving them, but I had a question for you. Does the ceramic bearing kit add weight to the zipps compared to its original bearings?


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

uzziefly: yeah it could be alot of factors contributing to my " increased " speed: getting stronger/fitter?? tailwind?? ( hardely that day ) ceramic factor?? super excited? EPO?? err hell no or may be i was well rested?? any of them could be the " x " factor but clearly riding daily have improve my strength and fitness. loosing some pounds also helps.

OM: finally you decided to buy 404 ( welcome to the club. applaud/cheer ) ceramic bearing is lighter but there're so small you can't tell by touching them. may be a saving of 20 grams/set. the " main " mania about ceramic is their performances not weights. i personally recommended ceramic for $ 150 even for saving of 4 watts/1k or 300 grams on an 8% grade climb ( the new Zipp zedtech/ceramic version costs $ 500 more than its " normal " wheelset ) so in a short ride, you won't gain any " significant " time but in a pro race or century ride, you'll get some nicely added speed. oh yeah ceramic rolls much smoother than steel bearing. how much did you pay for 04 404?? why didn't you pay extra for dimple version ( a saving of couple watts )?? please report your ride after you got a chance. enjoy!!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I need to get a madone.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> I need to get a madone.


At least post a proper picture. 


This thread should be dead now... :mad2:


----------

